# Card Cut / Match Light ONE SHOT !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

This is one of the top challenging shots . It was first introduced in 2013 in the Pocket Predator shooting contests and named the " Gambler Shot " . The object is to light the match and cut the card in a single shot . There are so many factors in being successful . It's a challenge ! I'm never satisfied in having done a shot . My goal is being able to do a particular shot repeatedly . Here it is again on video being in done one the first shot while the match is moving in the wind . I hope you enjoy !


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Your Zen cup runneth over...

Crazy good.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*How many people on the whole planet can do that ... maybe 2 or 3? Uber cool, Marty.*


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> Your Zen cup runneth over...
> 
> Crazy good.


I do believe you understand ! Thanks for watching . I love the ever changing Corn Dawg avatars .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Mr. Monkeynipples said:


> *How many people on the whole planet can do that ... maybe 2 or 3? Uber cool, Marty.*


Thank you Mr Mn ! I love this shot . It taught me some techniques years ago not to mention determination and persistence .


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Keep it up, TF ... you are an inspiration to us all!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## James West (Dec 6, 2014)

Out standing treefork


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Im sure we will all enjoy. As always, great sniping man.


----------



## Marco. (Jun 28, 2016)

Clearly I need one of those dongle balls, I'll be shootin just like treefork then.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Unbelievable shot.....again!!! Keep it up!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Keep it up, TF ... you are an inspiration to us all!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thank you Charles ! I have been inspired by others .


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Marty, you are definitely in the zone!

Cool set up with the vise.

What is your match set up? I see the paracord, but what are you using to make the angle? Wire in the tube? I'd love a close up.

Keep up the great shooting and vids.

Todd


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Fantastic


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

For those of you that have never met TreeFork, here is what I see. One very gifted gentleman, his natural marksmanship is unlike anyone I've ever seen. His willingness to help others be the best they can be is amazing. One trait he has that I admire is, his confidence in himself. His confidence doesnt come off as bragging, far from it. TreeFork has to be one of the most humble people I know with that much talent. When I watched his video of lighting the match and cutting the card the one thing I noticed was his confidence that he was going to do this. I try to instill Marty's (TreeFork) confidence in himself and to remain humble at the same time to all my nieces and nephews. Thanks Marty for all your videos.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

GrayWolf said:


> Marty, you are definitely in the zone!
> 
> Cool set up with the vise.
> 
> ...


Hey Todd ! Good to hear from you . You got it . I inserted a small section of wire inside the tube and tied it to the paracord .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Tag said:


> For those of you that have never met TreeFork, here is what I see. One very gifted gentleman, his natural marksmanship is unlike anyone I've ever seen. His willingness to help others be the best they can be is amazing. One trait he has that I admire is, his confidence in himself. His confidence doesnt come off as bragging, far from it. TreeFork has to be one of the most humble people I know with that much talent. When I watched his video of lighting the match and cutting the card the one thing I noticed was his confidence that he was going to do this. I try to instill Marty's (TreeFork) confidence in himself and to remain humble at the same time to all my nieces and nephews. Thanks Marty for all your videos.


Now you're making me blush . :blush: Thank you for the kinds words . You have a gift of always seeing the positive and good things in life .


----------

